# Building the Wireless Age - Marconi Science Worx Exhibition



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

The first radio factory in the world, set up by Marconi in Hall Street, Chelmsford in 1898, is the venue for a Marconi exhibition (free) and several (ticketed) lectures on the history of radio. The event will run from 11 March to 29 May 2016.

Details of the programme and booking details for the lectures may be viewed at http://www.eventbrite.co.uk/o/chelmsford-civic-society-8321670768


----------

